# Sump??



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have been thinking about getting a sump in my 90G. I have not decided if it will be converted to saltwater or African tank...  How hard is to install a sump?? My 90G tank is already drilled on the top left corner.. is plumbing difficult? 
what size of sump is good for 90G? is freshwater sump different than saltwater?? 

Lastly, what is the biggest advantage of getting a sump over the canister filter?? I understand having sump will 1. increase the vol of water, 2 hide all equipment.. anything else??


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

increase size of media
plant in sump for further nitrate sponge
refugium for separate fish
ease of maintain


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks Charles!! anyone who did DYI sump?? PVC pipings?? return pumps?? any comment is appreciated


----------

